# Anyone have the Exo Terra Moss Ball?



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

In my search of an _actual_ moss ball, I found this product:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4089688&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

It seems to be an fake moss ball that cleans the tank by absorbing nitrates, nitrites, odors, etc. Do real moss balls do this, or is the product only to help disguise cleaning aids to look natural in the tank? If real moss balls keep the tank clean, which is better?

Also, could this hurt my fish in any way, shape or form? 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Rigo22 (Mar 27, 2013)

From what I read it not a real moss ball just is where it traps the stuff so algae prefers to grow on it. Made to look like it natural counterpart.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Right  What I want to know though is if a real moss ball does the same job and if this product actually works like it says it does


----------



## LillieCharlotte (Mar 20, 2013)

I wondered the same thing...it seems it is illegal to ship to California

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=141905


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The fake ones might only work for a certain period of time. NEVER to be confused with "less water changes". As for Marimo moss, it's worth the price bc it's the easiest live plant to keep alive. It uses all that bad stuff to grow and stay alive but again, not to be confused with "less water changes". A lot of employees will say to do less changes but they don't understand water parameters. 

They're a fun addition to all tanks, I would get the real one though. I saw the package for the fake ones and was not impressed.


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Whoa that's....weird. Apparently those Glowfish are prohibited in California too. :-?:-?


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd go real. Real is always going to do more for your tank than fake...and Heaven only knows what's in there that's supposedly doing all this "wonderful" stuff.  

And I know that real marimo moss is SOOO SOFT, like velvet...and you can squish it onto things and then your betta can lay on it. There was someone else on here who did that with a castle their fish really liked, and made a "betta bed" for their guy.  

Go real!


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

blue fish said:


> and i know that real marimo moss is sooo soft, like velvet...and you can squish it onto things and then your betta can lay on it. There was someone else on here who did that with a castle their fish really liked, and made a "betta bed" for their guy.



sold


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

My betta sleeps on her moss ball.  loves it. And when it isn't right against the glass, she will nudge it til it moves or til I move it for her.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

bniebetta said:


> sold


lol!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My large moss ball (pictured in my avatar and totally not named Puff) split last year. I tried to grow it on my driftwood but it didn't take so I balled it back up and dumped it free floating again. Now the shrimp have it in their tank and they just adore it, they're all like kids at recess flocking to the jungle jims.


----------



## LillieCharlotte (Mar 20, 2013)

i'd go real if i could find any....I really hate dealing with the headache of ordering online, so I'm not desperate enough to go there yet...


----------

